# A New Addition



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

So, picked up this brilliant little pre-mil Pav from @joey24dirt (cheers btw!) over the weekend. Still getting to grips with it but seems to be doing well! Unfortunately, the Niche will now have to go onto the trolley or I have a feeling it will be making a very quick descent to the bin from the better half.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great and I'm glad you're happy. It was great to meet you both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

